# Virtualbox performance in 3D development?



## Dru (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Been awhile since I've been around here much, but I'm trying to get back into using FreeBSD again for my desktop, and was curious if there happened to be anyone running Virtualbox, and use it for (Windows/Games) or (Windows/3D development).

Really what I'm looking to do, is run Windows 7 as the guest OS, with 3Ds Max 2010 as an application inside. I'm a little concerned what the performance will be like, but I don't do anything too heavy as it is now.

Would be nice to hear if anyone does anything graphics intense.

Offtopic, I know I could migrate to Blender, but there are some drawbacks/problems with what I would be using it for, and I already have quite a bit of time spent learning, and getting used to Max.

Thank you,
Dru.


----------



## Dru (Oct 19, 2011)

There have been a few views I see, but no replies. Just figured I would run an update by, wasn't sure if anyone else reading might have been wondering how well it would work.

I went ahead and ordered another Raptor for this machine, should be here in a few days, gonna install it all and see how well it goes, I've missed running FreeBSD since pulled into the 3D stuff. My machine was barely up to par to run anything before though, managed a slight upgrade since then, with a Q6600 2.4, and an Nvidia QuadroFX 3700 card, on a new motherboard.

Will post a further update, and let everyone know, once the drive arrives.


----------



## saxon3049 (Oct 19, 2011)

Running Win7 in virtual box should not be a issue, but 3DS Max might. Even with a fast drive there is only so much you can do graphicaly before it will give up. Not to mention that 3DS Max _might_ not even install, I have had issues with newer games (Fallout New Vegas) not getting past the installer by either crashing OR in some cases giving a unexpected error message then rebooting the VM, this is in VMware (on a Mac) and on Virtual Box. 

If it's that essential you have 3DS Max I would consider just dual booting your system.


----------



## Dru (Oct 27, 2011)

Saxon, you were pretty much correct.

Windows 7 installation was cake, but 3DS Max 2010 failed. It installed, but crashes instantly before it fully opens. I tried the different graphics modes, no go. There may be a slim chance earlier versions of Max may run I think, but I wouldn't be able to open my current models anyhow.

Aero is not running on Windows 7, and after installing the VirtualBox guest additions, dxdiag reports DirectDraw, and Direct3D enabled, but AGP Texture is not available.

From what I have read, the recent VirtualBox 4.1 comes with a new addition to the guest additions, a WDDM driver that will enable Aero. I'm wondering if that might help, but reports seem to indicate the driver still needs some work anyhow. I get an error when trying to pull a Windows score with the current driver.

As far as everything else VituralBox related, I have to say it runs Windows 7 very well on FreeBSD, I am honestly a little surprised, and its a little weird.  VT-x on the quad core is nice.

My system dual boots now, that's why I required another drive. I like to keep OS's drive independent, and switch it up in the BIOS config, rather then use a soft loader. The thing is, I don't like rebooting, and I tend to use one OS more than the others. Plus I like to randomly sit down and work at times. I was just attempting to achieve close to the same work related functionality I had within Windows, as I really do prefer FreeBSD as my daily desktop.

Edit, and offtopic: VitrualBox with GUI was sure a huge build!!!!


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 27, 2011)

Dru,

I wouldn't really recommend using such a graphical application in a virtual machine.

However, I wouldn't really recommend Windows either... 

I know Maya has linux builds so perhaps you could try that instead? (linux binary compat or as a last resort in VM (or even in a native linux install))


----------



## freethread (Nov 17, 2011)

Dru said:
			
		

> Aero is not running on Windows 7, and after installing the VirtualBox guest additions, dxdiag reports DirectDraw, and Direct3D enabled, but AGP Texture is not available.



To install WDDM virtualbox driver go in safe mode (at start-up press F8 and keep it pressed untill boot menu is on screen, then select 'safe mode') reinstall vbox guest additions, it will ask you to choose if you want to use 3D, you must answer 'no' to install WDDM features, then reboot.

Yes, the driver is experimental but seem it works, I tested in vbox with Windows host and guest but I havn't 3DSMax, however the dxsdk samples work. Disabling and re-enabling aero in themes does not work, you have to reboot the guest to have it re-enabled. I tested with 64MB vram but 128MB is better (and recommended), to run 3DSMax probably need much more, it also depends how big the textures are.


----------



## Dru (Nov 17, 2011)

freethread, thank you, and I know the procedure, but the WDDM Drivers aren't yet in the FreeBSD port, they weren't released untill version 4.1, we are still on 4.0.

Also to update this thread a little bit, I installed Max 9, and it actually comes up, but the viewports aren't rendering. Other people seemed to have luck switching to OpenGL in the graphics mode for Max, but didn't work.

Running a Base Memory of 1024MB, 4 processors, Acceleration: VT-x/AMD-V, Nested Paging, PAE/NX, Video Memory 128MB, Acceleration: 2D/3D.

Around August there was a call for testers for VirtualBox 4.1, I have grabbed the files, but I really don't know if I want to mess with it, untill its in ports, appears I would have to go back and rebuild quite a few things as it is. Suppose I could set it up in a VM, to see if it would build and run, but I'm burnt out on config files at the moment. Do have a good feeling 9 would run on it though.

May try Max 7 instead, was on 2010 before, but it had a lot of features I wasn't using anyhow.


----------



## freethread (Nov 17, 2011)

ehm, I'm not well informed about vbox in FreeBSD. I used Max many years ago not seriously, it's easy to use, however Blender is good too, commands and movements are completely different, but I'm far to be skilled in 3D modelling.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 17, 2011)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> I know Maya has linux builds...


It's the other way around. Maya has Windows builds. Maya is a Unix application that was ported to Windows many years later.


----------



## Dru (Nov 18, 2011)

3ds Max 2010 on VirtualBox 4.1.4!





Actually is seeming to run better here on VirtualBox 4.1.4, then natively running in Windows 7 on a 11 year old machine, which is what I started out on. Granted its not super smooth, but going from nothing to this, is a grand improvement so far.

For the meantime, if anyone is interested, you can find the files for 4.1.4 here:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=154987#post154987

It's not in ports, at the time of writing this.


----------

